# ipilot with lowrance



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm trying to get some clarification here.. I have a elite 7 and I bought a ipilot. Without converting over to a humminbird is there any universal cable or something to link it with my lowrance for gps and wavepoints ? I've looked around seems to be some different methods but no exact answers. ..


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I believe motor guide motors now link with lowrance units and only the bird with minnkota link


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

You are most likely confusing the fact that your Lowrance unit will work on the Minnkota universal sonar transducer (us2) that is built into your Minnkota. Your Lowrance can use the transducer but will not use "link" etc. It will only use the Minnkota as a transducer if your Minnkota has "us2". To use the "link" will need a Humminbird unit.


----------

